# ouvrir un fichier .class



## theverglades (19 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir j'aimerai savoir comment peut on ouvrir un fichier class et ainsi visualiser le code?
Merci beacoup!


----------



## ntx (19 Mars 2006)

Il faut un décompilateur Java comme Jad par exemple.


----------



## theverglades (20 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup, 
j'en ai trouvé un : macJAD

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Development/Compilers/MacJAD.shtml


----------

